# Who has been bitten by a dog?



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

When I was 10 years old, a long time ago, my mom sent me to the post office to mail an important letter. Being 10 I carried the letter staight out in front of me as I was afraid of losing it. I didnt' even see that the mean old German Shepherd had escaped from his yard and ran up to me, grabbed my arm and bit down hard. Even though I was wearing a winter coat I still had puncture marks in my arm and marks on my legs. The owners were well aware of what happened, but allowed a crying 10 year old girl to go home on her own. They yelled at me saying I teased their dog as I walked by the house - not true.

My parents called the police and all I can remember is being worried that the dog would be put down. I know the dog was not there after that as I was not the first one bit by him. This was a long time ago, when animal control laws were so much more relaxed than now. My love for all animals and my parent's attitude didn't result in a fear of dogs.

Now, 40 years later, I have a German Shepherd, but can still remember the day that dog bit me. Last night at the vets a big german shepherd came in that reminded me of this incident many years ago. 

This was my one and only dog bite that I have received. Please share your stories.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi Mary,

Also a long time ago, I was bitten by my cousin's dog. I was 4 and loved any dog I came near (a small number) but we didn't have dogs or cats because of my brother's allergies. My cousin had a dog for a few years but he got busy with high school-sports, girls, etc and the dog was chained in the back yard and lived in a dog house with little contact with anyone-dog or human. On one visit I escaped my protective relatives and ran to the chained dog squealing with affection. I grabbed his head and he bit my arm. I was surprised-not really hurt.

53 years later I still love dogs. I hope I know better now.

MJ


----------



## tre_ (Nov 18, 2008)

I remember being a similar age - about 9 or 10 years old - and being bitten by a dog. We were living in a condo while our house was being built and my brothers and I would often ride our bikes throughout the complex, seeing who could get around it the fastest. Well one afternoon we were riding around - I was always in last place as I was the youngest so I'm bringing up the rear, pedaling my fastest when all of a sudden I hear something coming up behind me. I look back and see a dog - pit mix - running full speed towards me, I had enough time to yell for my brothers and as soon I did so the dog clamped on to my butt. I would have thought it would go for a leg/foot first but since they were moving so fast I guess my butt was an easier target. My brothers came to my side immediately and scared the dog off while I laid there in pain, my mom hearing the commotion flew out the front door trying to figure out what happened. I remember there being some puncture wounds but the worst part wasn't the pain it was having a police officer who was writing the report come over and 'observe' my wounds... how embarrassing! The dog was taken away by animal control as it had repeatedly escaped and nipped at other people and I assume it was put down.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Mine was my cousins Alaskan Malamute. I knew this dog we played fairly often. Once day in the winter I was I think about 11 or 12 years old, we were playing ball in the front yard. Now mind you I knew this dog and I didn't hit my growth spurt until I got into High School. So here I am all 4ft 9 inches playing with this dog. He would alway bring the ball back and drop it near my feet back up a few feet and stand. I reached down to get the ball as normal, I glanced up to see the coldest looking eyes just staring at me and he wasn't standing like normal he was crouched to launch himself. I had been around dogs all my life and I knew this was not good, but I knew if I screamed that he would just launch on me. So I tried to act normal, talked to him like normal, but there was just something really wrong. So I stood up slowly and as I did he launched himself at my face or neck, I got my arm up and he latched on to that. Now I started to scream and work very hard to stay on my feet. I knew in my head that it was important for me to stay on my feet as this dog was flinging me around by my arm. My cousin and my dad were just around the backside of the house and got there quick, but it was hard to get control of the dog. Luckily I was really bundled up, my jacket was toast, my arm severely bruised and my confidence in dogs was pretty shaken.

I being a dog lover didn't want the dog put down, but he was. My cousin sat down and talked to me and asked what happened and I told him. I knew in my heart that something happened in this dog's brain that he would attack me like that. I had know him since puppy hood.

That was bite number one and by far the scariest.

Bite number two was a GSD who sneaky and came up behind me as I was walking through the tree's to my friend's house who actually owned the dog. She nipped me in the behind which I wasn't happy about.

Bite number three was a Shih Tzu that was in my OB class and I was the trainer. I messed up and didn't read that this dog was as fearful as it was. We changed things up with our training and the dog was better. Still not perfect but better.

Val


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I was bitten when I was 20, it was a sneak attack by a beagle. He went for my thigh, but luckily, his teeth couldn't penetrate my skin tight jeans. I did have some bruises. 

I was just walking home from work, but I was wearing a backpack because I would take my books to work to study. (Going to school at night.) I went looking for the stupid little thing, but everybody claimed ignorance. Good thing I never saw that dog again.


----------



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

I was about 16 years old when i was bitten. Its my fathers dog a pitbull-boston terrier mix, he was barking and i leaned down like an idiot to calm him down, when within seconds the right side of my lip was ripped open my lip barely hanging to my face, I ended up with 9 stitches and two shots, still have the puffy scar to this day inside my lip. Poor dog was and still is my best friend and he was so upset that he hurt me that he just layed there and cried for hours.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I was bitten as a child, I was 9 or 10, it was a small ankle biter dog. I never told anyone because I was afraid of needles a gf had just gone through the series of needles because she had been bitten by an unvaccinated dog.
I was also bitten by one of our doberman's when I was a child - maybe 3, my father told me the **** were the puppy's legs. One night I snuck into their room and started trying to help the puppies come out, the dog never broke skin, just a really good growl.


----------



## sheesh101 (Nov 24, 2005)

My mom had an old female GS when I was about 4yrs old, who had horrible mammary tumors. I was ALWAYS warned not to lay my head on her belly as a pillow. ( I did it all the time) One day I guess I hit the wrong spot, or she was just getting more sore, and she turned and bit me right on the top of the head. Left a few marks, but no big deal. 
I was about 7yrs old and decided it would be a good idea to teach the neighbor's dog how to sit. It was a little mutt that would run the neighborhood. I guess he didn't really like the idea of me doing this, (of course I wasn't doing it "properly" anyway) I went to push his rear end to sit, and he bit me on the left upper arm. I walked home and showed my mom, who f r e a k e d, and took me to the ER where I got 7 stitches. We did not call the police or make a fuss, and the dog was not running loose anymore after that as far as I know.  
At 19 I had my first "working" dog. A big rottie with a very bad attitude. He was handler aggressive and I should have never had him.... one day at training I was working on heeling and our trainer was double handling so we could give a real correction. BAM, a very hard correction, and he was on my left elbow. Luckily I was wearing a very thick coat and layers underneath. He left bruises and tooth marks, but it was fine... Those were the significant ones anyway...it ony hurts for a little while.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I was around 6 yrs old. 

My neighbors Doberman Pincher. 
The idoit teenage boy that lived there told me to reach in her dog house and get a puppy,







It was OK, he did it all the time. 

So, yes, I did, and she bit my face. Luckily it was a warning, did not break the skin. 

Lessoned learned. Still love Doberman's and all dogs. Never owned a Doberman though, but I would.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Besides the usual snarking, mouthing, missing the toy, snapping at a collar grab....

1. When I was real little, 3 years old since my bro was a baby, my grandma was watching me and had my uncle's GSD. The GSD bit me in the face, so I had a ring of tooth punctures around one of my eyes. I have no memory of the dog or the incident.

2. Walking dogs at a local shelter, I was working with this large lab mix. We were working on loose leash walking, so anytime he pulled, I would do a 180 and start walking the other way. He was getting the hang of it so I was ready to go back to the shelter. I did a 180 back toward the shelter and at that moment, the dog lept on my back and started biting at my shoulder. I thought he was trying to play or hump me, so I pushed and elbowed him off. This only worked him up more and he came at me again. He bit everything on my left side - arm, hand, hip, leg, ankle. The worst was as he got more and more worked up he grabbed my upper arm and tugged on it like a toy, also shaking it. I am 5'7" and pretty athletic, but he was so strong I just stood still and hung my head. I saw my DH across the street with another dog coming towards us b/c he'd seen what was happening, but DH was also walking a dog. I believe that the dog I had was somewhat dog reactive and when he initially saw DH with this other dog that's why he pulled, I did the 180, and he got so frustrated he came at me like that. I was yelling to DH to go AWAY but he kept coming closer. Finally my dog let go of me and DH made a move, pulled him off me and I grabbed the leash of his dog and ran. DH put my dog away and I walked his dog because I was so upset I needed to burn off steam. By then most of the shelter employees had left so we told everyone not to touch the dog I walked and left. I had very deep bruises on my arm that took months to heal. The next day I actually felt sick because of all the adrenaline from the dog biting me. Luckily it was cold so I was wearing several layers, leather gloves and thick boots. No broken skin but terrible bruising and teeth marks. What upset me the most was that when I told the other volunteers what the dog had done, they told me he had been very pushy with them. But no one told the manager. If I had known, I would not have taken him out. The pushy dogs are "marked" so only the behaviorist and trainers work with them. There are kids as young as 10 or so that walk dogs. I was very angry, not at the dog, but that I could have been a little girl and it could have been much worse or much more damaging to my psyche. I did not take that dog out again, but I did sit by his cage for a while. I met with the behaviorist and the volunteer coordinator. He was marked so volunteers could not take him out without permission, and she had trainers working with him. I do not believe he was aggressive, just reactive and very frustrated, combined with never having been taught any manners or boundaries. I am glad it happened to me and not a child volunteer or a family adopting him without knowing.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I was bitten in the face by a little terrier mix when I was a little kid. I have no memory of the incident but to this day I panic when dogs jump up in my face.







Had to train Rafi out of that habit very quickly! 

A gsd foster dog make a big hole in my thumb one day when he mistook it for his stick. That was quite the bleeder! 

And I have a scar on my arm from a gsd we were trying to rehab named Jasper. He had dog aggression and some fear aggressive people behavior too. . We were working on counter conditioning him with my friend's dog so that she could take him in as a foster. We would go over several days a week and walk him and play with him. We gave him lots and lots of treats and he was doing well. One day after we had been walking (and I after I had knelt down and given him a huge handful of treats and he licked my face) we were standing there talking to the owners. My friend had him on a long line. I glanced over at him and he launched at me. I pulled away and my friend pulled back so that he missed my face and got my arm instead. We ended up having to euthanize him because he was so unpredictable and his owners were no longer willing to keep him (he had gone after their mother and they were afraid to have people at their house anymore). Whenever I look at the scar on my arm I think of him.


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

I was very young, between 5 and 10 I guess. The neighbor had a small poodle mix. I don't remember very well but I do know I bent over the dog to pet it. It bit me on my upper lip. I don't even remember if I bled but it was swollen. I don't even think I told my parents. It scared me but never changed how I felt about dogs. 
I still don't like those small poodle mixes, I guess just the bad association. Of course, looking back now I see it was my fault.

The only other time that stands out to me was last year. I was out with the K9 unit training. I was doing stand offs with one of the dogs (they tell me not to run, I run, dog is sent, I stop, dog stops in front of me and barks). I think he just got too close while barking and nipped my leg. It didnt break the skin but left an awful bruise. I still flinch everytime I do stand offs. I know that it doesn't hurt that bad and that the dog won't keep going but I just can't help it.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

I feel for you guys who were caught totally off guard. I can't imagine how scary it must have been. It's awesome to see you've all worked through it and are enjoying dogs in your own homes.

I've only been bitten as a result of my own actions. A friend of mine wanted to introduce her male to my rescued boy Sarge (8 yrs old- recently neutered). My female and her dog grew up together being only a month apart in age. We dog sat for each other, introducing them seemed appropriate and beneficial to both of us. We went to a neutral place for both the dogs and I brought my female they both loved. (first mistake) 

My rescue didn't understand rough house playing. He was content walking around wagging his big ol tail and being circled playfully by my female. When he saw my friends malamute jump on the back of my female GSD- Whooh he went ballistic! I had him on a lead (for obvious reasons) but he was so strong and at 105 lbs he weighed more than I did. He lunged at the malamute's neck, I pulled him back and at the same time pushed the malamute away with my foot. Yup, my boy got me instead. He shut down immediately and looked at the ground. We left without incident, I walked him home and he couldn't look at me at all, he wasn't fearful, but upset. I bandaged up my leg, and gave him lots of hugs. He lived out his days happy with me and my female and we simply avoided other dogs. I still have the scar, it has and will always make me smile because it reminds me of my big special boy who had a lot of love to give... just not to that other guy.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

The only time I really got bit was this past summer. I don't know what it was about this summer, but I think I found 6 stray dogs total. Of course, I can't just say "oh geez look at the dog" so I go and check them out, see if they have tags, and call the animal control if they don't. Out of the 6 dogs only 1 bit me, and it was my fault. The dog was older, still joints in the back, and was very freightened. It was on a busy road, and other cars had stopped, so I tried to lure the dog with some treats (yes, I keep treats in my car just for situations like this) and the dog wanted no part of it. The cars started moving on, and after about 2-3 minutes cars started coming by fast because they didn't see the dog. The dog went to go back across the road, so I tried to loop the leash I had over his neck but it didn't work. I grabbed him right before he stepped over the white line, and he snapped and bit me on my arm. It was my own fault, but couldn't see the poor dog being hit right in front of me. He was ok after that, I put the leash on him and gave him some treats and then we were buddies. Called animal control and they came and picked him up. His owners came the next day and got him.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I was bitten by my family's dog quite a bit as a kid, sometimes she'd only leave bruises but she did break the skin a few times... She was only 20 pounds so she couldn't do much damage.

When I was 16 I was bitten by a stray Golden Retriever. I had to go to the ER and animal control was called. I was crying on the way to the ER because I was afraid they were going to put the dog to sleep. I had puncture wounds in my hand (both sides) 8 total and needed 9 stitches. The next day I called the city pound to find out what they were going to do with the dog and explain that it wasn't his fault (my neighbor's crazy teenage dog had spooked the stray.) They said they did not think he was aggressive either (their behaviorist agreed) and would be holding him for 10 days for the required rabies quarantine and then find him a home.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Been bitten many a time. A newfoundland was my first bite that drew blood. I was playing with his bone like I did with my grandmother's dog and he nailed me good in the hand. I was eleven. Even then, I knew I better not tell my parents and didn't. I still have the scar almost 30 years later. 

A poodle on my paper route when I was a kid bit me every thursday.

A schnauzer I was trying to take out for a friend bit me, similar incident with a small terrier for another friend. I no longer offer to take care of people's animals. Though when I was a kid, I took care of GSDs for a friend several times. 

My boy Frodo got me. My brother's dog Jazzy got me in the leg -- that took me over a year to heal. It wasn't her fault. Arwen got me good in the hand during a fight. 

I am not afraid of dogs, just like I am not afraid to ride roller skates, though a sprained my ancle good on them, ride my bike (numerous serious accidents), not afraid to drive a car (hurt in one of those too). Walking down an icy street gives me the shivers -- had whiplash once from a bad fall, but maybe it is just cold. 

I think sometimes we help our children be afraid of dogs by how we handle the injury and aftermath.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerMine was my cousins Alaskan Malamute. I knew this dog we played fairly often. ... I reached down to get the ball as normal, I glanced up to see the coldest looking eyes just staring at me and he wasn't standing like normal he was crouched to launch himself. ... So I stood up slowly and as I did he launched himself at my face or neck, I got my arm up and he latched on to that.


This story could have been about my fiends malamute. The same type of mental snap happened so unexpectedly. He was 7 years old (this is the same malamute as I wrote about in my story- although he wasn't the aggressor) My friend and her sister lived together and had essentially raised the malamute together since he was a pup. The sister was home alone and walking toward him in the hallway, he was crouched- same cold eyes staring at her as he attacked. She had just come back from a run and was scarcely dressed, he grabbed onto her bare forearm and brought her down quickly. He was lunging at her face and neck and badly bitting both of her arms but she kept him back with her legs and all her strength. This went on for a half hour as there was no one else to stop it. She was so desperate she actually tried as a last resort to strangle her own dog, but he was much more powerful than her. She eventually got away from him. She drove herself to the fire station where she worked in the hopes of avoiding the ER fearful of what would certainly happen to her dog. The guys couldn't believe her wounds and drove her to the hospital anyway. She called her sister crying, she didn't want to go but severely needed medical attention. It was a bad situation that ended in her beloved mal PTS. 

He had been "grouchy" for a few months, but nothing he had ever done would have led them to believe he would be capable of this. They do have great danes now and she has been able to move on and still loves all animals, even big dogs. She is heart broken and has no idea why he turned on her. She had been home for a while, there was no mistaking her for an intruder. She said he was looking at her as if he and never seen her before, he looked 'confused'. We'll never know what triggered it. I'm sure there is nothing "mentally wrong" with the breed, I've owned a mal, he was gentle and sweet. He's why my friend got her Malamute in the first place. It was just very chilling to read your post Val, having helped my friends through this terrible experience.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

Mine was 3 GSD when I was 14 and had a paper route. We lived in a small town and the dogs were allowed to run wild. I was delivering papers on my bike and the 3 attacked. Two bites on my calf. One of the neighbors saw me and opened his door so that I could get in the house. The dogs were throwing themselves against the screen door. The man called my dad and the cops. The owner got a warning about keeping his dogs contained. After that I was terrified of GSDs for a long time, until I moved to a city and met a K9 officer while working night shift at a donut shop. What a fabulous dog that was. When we adopted our GSDX, I was hooked.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I've been bitten 3 different times by 4 dogs growing up. 
The first was a border collie at my friends house. It was in the kitchen and I went to pet it, I didn't know it was in labour. 
The last time was a GSD, my car caught fire while I was driving down a country road and a ran to a house to get help when their dog nailed me. I had on a big winter coat so I only got bruises.My fault again. I rushed right past it's warning to get to the door.

It's the middle bite I remember so well.
We were on a bike-a-thon to raise money for a school trip. We were biking from our rural school into town which was 10 miles away. I was going along with the group, in fact I was right in the middle of the group when we past this farm house. There were two huge GSDs on the front porch. They came barreling down across the yard, dodged around the other bikes and one dog bit into my right calf while the other bit into my left calf. I was suspended on the bike, they were both holding on and there I was sitting on the bike, defiying gravity because the dogs were holding me in place. 
I'm sure it wasn't long but at the time it seemed like an eternity. I don't remember them letting go, I remember someone wrapping my legs in jackets and being carried into a car and taken to the hospital.
I don't know what became of the dogs,as far as I know they were just 'farm dogs' and luckily they must have been up to date with there shots. 
We lived in the country and school was about to break for the summer. I do know that for over a good month my legs were pretty sore. They were black and blue and around the puncture marks it held the color till Aug. 
The next summer I talked my folks into letting me ride my bike from town to home (15 miles). It was a great adventure and I rode past that house again and the dogs were on the front porch. They never said a thing, just watched me ride by.
Seems odd that I would grow up to love dogs as much as I do and own four of the same breed that bit me so much.


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

i've lost count of the number of times i've been bitten; it all started years ago w/police k9s during training, then i did some training on my own, plus doing rescue work

my feeling is that if you handle dogs, it's an inevitable fact of life that you'll get bitten


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Too many times to remember they all. 

First time I was abou 4 years old, it was a bad bite, with teeth marked on the skin but I didn't think it was important, my mom found it and grounded me for playing with stray dogs, I remember that as worst than the bite itself.

Last time, about 10 days ago. I was giving a dog a shot and the owner didn't hold him well enough, but serious last one was in May when a GSD bit me in the face. I got a nice gash on the cheek and another behind the ear, but both healed without scars.


----------



## Reik's mom (Dec 9, 2002)

Just this year... It was horrible.. I will always carry the scars of it on my hand. I just wish it never happened..


----------



## heidis_parents (Jul 22, 2006)

My wife was bitten by a male GSD that we had just adopted. We were on the way home and it began to rain. We put the dog in the back area of the truck cab. He tried to come up front and my wife was trying to get him to lay in the back and he bite down on her hand. Needless to say we turned around and took the dog back. Her hand was bleeding and swollen. She didn't have any feeling in her thumb for several weeks. Funny we still own 2 GSD's ourselves and have never been bitten by them. Only some nips when they are going for the Kong ball.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I've been bit by GSDs, mutts, poodles, you name it. And all were the owners fault, not the dogs. One I really remember was an aussieX that bit me on my leg while I was working one of my dogs on heeling. (this was at one of our 4H working meetings when I was in 4H) A lot of us were heeling in a circle, and when I heel I heel fast hence I own a GSD, and when I went near this dog, it bit me behind the calf. The funny thing is, the pain never really hit me until I was done working my dogs. THEN it hurt like h***! I was so focused on training my dogs that I didn't even know that I was bleeding real badly. (this dog isn't in 4H anymore)


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Never been bitten by a dog I didn't call my own. Every single time it was my own silly fault for not wearing appropriate footwear when playing kickball with someone with a mouth full of razor blades. Rex got me once, nearly 20 years ago, the skin right where the toes meet on his big old teeth. Yowch. 

Then last week I was not wearing shoes when Otto bounced over with his ball, I went to kick it and his top teeth came down on the top of my foot. Owwwww, I fell over in pain, it still hurts and that was like 10 days ago, least the scab fell off...


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Last August I was helping another breeder friend with rotations of her kennel when 2 females got together and I had to step in and stop the fight. I was able to stop them but not after about 15 punture wounds and many stiches later.


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

I was 12 and there was a play ground by my house that had a basketball court. I had our family dog with and a nearby house had an Akita that tied out. I don't think he was hardly ever let in and was not properly socialized. Well he busted his chain like it was a toothpick and came right at us. I tried to grab my dog by his collar to move him away but the Akita went straight for the top of his neck and nailed my left hand instead. I still have a scar. Then he and my dog started to fight.

I was screaming for help and finally the Akita's owner came running out and grabbed the chain (he actually broke two of her fingers) and started pulling him off. She got him off and I ran home to my Mom crying like a baby. Boots (our dog) was fine but the Akita needed a couple stitches in his leg.

Now that I look back at it, he was coming after my dog and I was just in his way. He actually was a nice dog when it came to people, he just had dog aggression issues from lack of socialization.


----------



## mistimp (Jun 17, 2004)

I was 7 or 8. Two friends and I were walking from my house to one of theirs. About half way there lived a big **** hound. He always slept in the street (dead end, dirt, no traffic) and we would pet him all the time.

He became very protective when the lady who owned him became pregnant. So this one day as we walked by he stood up and growled. My friends took off running. I had been taught that you NEVER run from a dog, and just kept on walking. Besides, he had always been nice to me in the past. Not this day. He was serious about protecting his territory and bit the one person who did not take the hint to "get out", me.

His owners were very distraught, drug me inside and started first aid, and called my parents.

Once the baby was born he returned to normal and I had many pleasant interactions with him. But I still have the scar on my arm 30+ years later.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

When I was four years old, I was playing in my backyard with two friends and a black stray dog (there were lots of strays back then) came into our yard. My friends climbed up on top of the swingset because they were afraid of dogs. I said "It's ok, he's a nice puppy," and held out my hand and the dog bit me, right through my mittens! Guess it didn't make an impression on me because I was never afraid of dogs.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I've been bit by a few. First time riding my bike, I think I was around 8? Car lot used a dog for "protection" no fencing either, dog was allowed to run loose. Coming around the corner (it was a corner car lot) on my bike, dog jumped up bit me on the rear, I got him off by kicking him. Dog didn't have rabies vaccine and was PTS for testing. Lot was later fenced in. 

Same time frame, neighbors had a chihuaha. Ankle biter. Hated that dog. 
Late 80's walking first son in stroller, large mutt and smaller dog kept following us down the sidewalk and taking sneak bites on my legs. My concern was to protect my child. Ended up beating them off with sticks. Dogs were out loose, no owners in sight. 

Got bit by one of my own dogs, didn't like being corrected. Didn't tear skin, but left bruises from my wrist to my elbow for 2 wks. Explain that one to people, lol.


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

german shepherd was loose at a local park, i was sitting down and playing in the grass when i was 6. he jumped all over me and bit me in the face and neck. my mom tore the dog off but i had to go to the hospital.. i had deep scratch cuts all down my back, and minor cuts on my face and neck. i was bleeding all over the place. the owner apologized like crazy. the dog was only 11 months old, hadnt been outside since he was a puppy and was just over excited. he went to the hospital with us. i still have scars on my back, i was scared of german shepherds for the longest time.. 
kenya has changed my mind about this wonderful breed. 

after i was all patched up at the hospital, my mom didnt press charges but was mad as ****. she left it up to his "conscience" to decide what to do.. never saw that dog again.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I have only been bit once, it was one afternoon a few years ago I took Riddick who was then 6 months old to the local dog park. We use to go there all the time because it seemed like for some reason everyone had a GSD pup there! It was great fun for them to meet and play. That afternoon I was throwing the ball for Riddick and it bounced near but not that close to a pitt mix who was on his leash with his owner. Riddick grabbed the ball, ignored the Pitt, and came running back to me, about half way to me I noticed the Pitt ripped the leash from his owners hands and tore off after Riddick. Me, freaking out, ran towards Riddick just as I reached him the Pitt jumped and landed on Riddick's back biting down on Riddick's face and top of his head, Riddick in desperation dropped the ball and tore right into me, he hit me with such force that I fell over, I then had the Pitt on top of me, I was bit in the leg, my arm and my stomach, luckily nothing major, Riddick still has a scar on his muzzle from the Pitt though. It took two by standers to pull the dog off of me and Riddick, the owner stood still as stone. Needless to say I do not go to dog parks anymore...but I do still love the Pitt breed! No hard feelings are harbored towards them.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

When I was 4 or 5 we had a Lhasa Apso that we had adopted from the animal shelter. She was ok, never showed aggression. I used to lay by her on a rug on the kitchen floor and nap. One day, for seemingly no reason, she went after me and bit me on the face and in the head. I have some scars that are disguised by my hair and the ones on my face went away over the years. We took her back to AC after that and I believe she was probably put down since she went after a kid with no provoking.

To this day, I do not like little furry dogs and I do not, under any circumstances, let them near my face or let them sit with me on a couch. Little tight haired dogs are fine, though.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

I've been snapped at a number of times, only a few have broken the skin.

The worst one was when I was maybe 12-13? My next door neighbors were dog sitting two shar peis, one of which was old and blind, for some friends and they also had two GSDs. I went over there for some reason, I don't remember what anymore! But with me knocking at the door suddenly there were 4 large dogs and 2 or 3 people all in the doorway. The old/blind shar pei bit me on the thigh, it was just a single puncture wound, we cleaned it up and I iced it while I played games on their computer. haha 

Growing up we had a beagle who snapped at a kid down the street and the mother freaked out at my mom and was threatening to call a lawyer, animal control, etc. etc. so my mom ended up making the decision to have her PTS. It took me years to get over losing that dog.







But anyways, because of that I was really upset that they might have the shar pei PTS because of me and I insisted NO ONE report it! I feel bad now, I heard that the SP's owner ran a daycare in her house and the dog ended up biting another kid and being PTS anyways.









The worst bite I've received from work (grooming) was actually from a bichon. It was my own fault, the dog was rarely groomed, just once or twice a year, and the few grooms it had received were all marked with notes about the dog being fractious, needing muzzling, etc. So I started shaving off his matting and he was on edge but doing OK so I left him unmuzzled with the loop pretty loose since some dogs do better with less restraint. He got my thumb pretty good, I worked at a vets office so they made him take a nice nap while I finished the groom, I hope he felt much more comfortable after he woke up.


----------



## bigfoot (Jan 24, 2009)

Got bit on my leg during a big group campout about 10 years ago. One of the campers' dogs, some sort of hound, was loose & barking like crazy, ran over and decided to bite me on the thigh. Broke the skin, but wasn't too bad (no stitches), although I still have a small scar. Funny thing is I wasn't even near the dog, not even paying attention to him. Bit of a surprise since I consider myself a dog person. He could have chose anybody else around me, but I guess my leg looked tastier.









My since-passed GSD _never_ bit or nipped at me. Or any other dog I've been around for that matter.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

accidentally or on purpose?


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

My uncle's GSD grabbed my leg when I was standing next to my uncle. No growling, no warning. She just grabbed my leg, I pretty much ignored her except for scooting away from her. She grabbed my leg three times.
I'm not sure whether she was playing or if she didn't like me so close to her master. My uncle didn't notice and I didn't tell him because he has a tendency to act on impulse and I didn't want him to do anything rash to his dog. He already yells at the poor thing a lot.








The bite left a little mark, but didn't break the skin.

I've had dogs of several breeds bite me during play sessions as well. Usually by accident (grabbing the toy but got my hand instead), not play biting.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

I was at a pet store with my intact Golden Retriever waiting for the owner to get in to ask about a food order. The neighbour across the street was dogsitting her sister's Boxer and had brought him in for pictures with Santa. I had heard a low growl from her Boxer towards us and I moved both of us away while waiting in the store. It was one of those cold wintery days that I had bundled up for, but because I was inside I was getting toasty and decided to remove my mittens. The Boxer decided to lunge at my dog and bit my left hand.

After getting patched up, I walked my dog home and an off leash American Bulldog decided to go for my dog and its owners had to break the dog fight that occurred as my hand was swaddled in gauze and bandages. My dog was leashed and we were walking in the middle of a street with no traffic when the American Bulldog charged at us, and I yelled just prior for the owners to get him.

Two bites (one for me one for my dog), same day, 45 minutes apart


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Never on purpose serious
Sometimes in play which I don't consider a "bite"
only one that was worth mentioning & I was in the way & I had done something stupid to cause the problem anyway.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I REALLY do not want to share all of my stories. Mainly because there are ALOT. But I'll try to explain some, lol.

Been bit by 4 cocker spaniels. One was my aunts ex who when I was around 5 said "git' er" and the dog bit me in the face. My ex's grandfathers dog when I went to pick up something beside her. My uncles dog, partly my fault, went to grab the dogs food when I was round 6, dog didnt really know me or the dog. Then a stray cocker spaniel. Mainly my fault.

Two GSDs, One Rotty, A Doberman and then my friends Chi's. 3 times by one of them (for no reason. It also bit my daughter when she was 3, just for walking in the room) and then once by an older chi of hers, but it wasnt really anyones fault, the dog was hurt and in pain (we were trying to give it it's medicine, usually was a nice dog)

And a mutt, but it wasnt really a bite bite, more of a nip and a leave me alone sorta thing.

DH said he's surprised that I dont have a fear of dogs and rabies or something. Although he does swear I have distemper.









Surprisingly, the Chow (my dog when growing up) my cousins wolfdog (yes, it really was, HUGE to) and a Fila (VERY surprisingly) where some of the nicest dogs to me.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

What a coincidence that this topic came up again in my inbox, DH was just bitten in the leg about 4 hours ago at the dog park. An all black female shepherd that has had issues with Katie in the past decided to go after her again today, so when Jim went to break it up, he got a nice big bite on his calf/shin area. Nice and bloody and swollen.


----------



## FaithsMom (Nov 30, 2008)

I was a mail carrier for ten years and had three very close calls. One was a Doberman named Zeus. Zeus would watch me behind the chain link fence- ears back always with a low deep growl. He would follow me along the fence and when he got to the end of the fence he would go nutzy and act like he could break the fence down to get me. His owners told me "he loved me." Yeah.

So one warm summer Saturday I'm delivering mail on their porch. The front door is open, the screen door is closed. I start to put the mail in the mail box which puts me in the position of my having my back to the door. I hear the growl and the sound of the screen door opening and I turn, mail still in my hand and Zeus is there teeth flashing as he grabs the mail. I let it go and his owners are there quickly apologizing right and left. 

I'm shaking as I walk down the steps and go to the next house- as I start over to the house I look up and see 5 little kids in a wading pool outside the front door and their GSD sitting there watching the kids... 

The parents were there too and I asked them to put the dog in and they must have seen the terror still on my face because they did without saying a thing. I told them what happened and said I just couldn't handle another dog that day!

The scariest was a St Bernard. His family kept him either tied up outside their house or on the screened-in front porch. That dog hated mail carriers. He would wait quietly until I got within a couple of feet and then jump out snapping his teeth. I took a lot of mail back to the PO when he was tied out. And when he was on the porch he would wait until I was a few feet from the porch and then lung at the screen door. I complained and complained...

One day I was about a half a block away- the house was in the middle of the block- I was standing on a corner, getting my mail sorted for the block and I heard a door slam and saw the dog coming at me out of the corner of my eye. I turned and got my mail bag between me and the dog and the dog grabbed it and tore a hole in the corner of the heavy canvas bag. The mail in my hands went flying and I screamed. The owner came running out of the house and a neighbor came running too. The owner wanted to know what I had done to the dog! I don't think I said a word to her. I just asked the other neighbor if I could use the phone and I called my supervisor and they called the police. I felt sorry for a dog that size being chained or kept on a porch, but I didn't want to lose my hand, or leg or face because of it. They were fined and then told to keep their dog in the back... Duh.

The other dog was a large mixed breed. I ended up going to court with the dog control officer because the people wouldn't keep the dog confined and it was terrorizing the neighborhood. There were days I didn't deliver mail in a four block area because the dog was running free and was aggressive towards every thing that moved.

The neighbors were fed up too- the dog was harassing their kids and other pets.

Other than that- I had more problems with squirrels, bees and people than dogs!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I take many GSD's into my home and every now and then a severe fight breaks out. The best seperations in order are at command if one of the dogs obeys it and usually they do, or a baseball bat.

As an aside the only dog that has bit me was a Jack Russell Terrier.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've been bitten a few times.

The first time I was a really little kid, 2 or 3 years old. I was teasing the neighbor's WGSD and the dog bit me on the hand. I got in a lot of trouble with my parents for teasing the dog. It was a lesson well learned, I never teased a dog again.

Our 4 pound Peke had rage syndrome and I got bitten a few times by her.

A friend's nasty cocker bit a few people including me (behind the knee when my back was to him).

Right after I adopted Bo he mauled my arm.

I've been accidently bitten when a dog's taken food from my fingers and got a finger instead of the food.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I was bit by a Golden Lab when I was 17 years old. She is a rescue who has always been timid. One day I ran down the hall, I guess acting excited, and tossed a spoon into the kitchen sink and she lunged on me. Broke the skin on my upper right arm, it bled a lot and was bruised for ages, I still have the scar today. The dog was never put to sleep. To be honest, I think that dog is dangerous.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I was bit by a gsd when I was 7, mutt and it's pal at 16. Luckily I had been around gsd's before I got bit by one. Some dog in a car lot with no fence, came running out and nailed me while I was bike riding. Owner didn't have proof of shots so sadly it was destroyed to test for rabies. I didn't tell my mom, but my friends parents did. A fence went up around the carlot shortly thereafter.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

I've only been bitten once in my life.. so far.....

I was probably about 8 or 9 years old. My dog Cinders had gotten out of the yard and I was frantic to find him. I loaded up my pockets with dog biscuits and headed out on my bike to look for him. 

In my searching I came across a loose dog in a part of the neighborhood I had never been in before. He cornered me and wouldn't let me by. I made a break for it when I saw the chance, but he nailed me right in the thigh as I went by him. He probably just wanted a biscuit ... but hey, I was a kid, what did I know???

It wasn't bad, barely broke the skin. I never told anyone. 

Cinders.. he was home when I got there!!!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Aside from the occasional tag while playing when the dog misses the toy and gets the hand... which I don't count as bites... I've only been bitten twice and both times by my own dogs. 

First was when I was 5, by our family cocker spaniel. I was trying to ger her off a chair and she wouldn't get off, so I went to grab her and pull her off and she bit me in the face. I didn't realize at the time that the reason she wasn't getting off was that her back leg had somehow gotten caught in the chair and when I tried to pick her up and pull her off she probably thought I was trying to amputate her leg. That required a trip to the ER for stitches and a bit of reconstructive surgery.

The other was a few years ago by our dog, Ron. He had a nasty, necrotizing wound on his elbow (nearest we can figure it was due to a brown recluse spider bite) that needed to be flushed and have an antibiotic spray applied daily. He was older and with his immune system unable to fight the infection it was going systemic and he was running a very high fever and wasn't really acting like himself. When we went to apply his medication one night he snapped and just went nuts, grabbed my left forearm and wouldn't let go. He was literally out of his mind at the time and had no idea what he was doing. Took a while to pry him off me. Fortunately he was old enough that he didn't have much left in the way of canines so not a lot of surface damage other than swelling and bruising, but I did end up with nerve damage in that wrist that took months to heal and I still get numb/tingly fingers from time to time. This happened just a few days before we had to have him put down due to not being able to combat the infection.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I was bitten by a Shih-Tzu (sp?) when I was eight. The friggin' thing wanted the Barbie I was playing with at a friend's house. (Friend's Shih-Tzu)

It snapped and bit my hand.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Never actually been bit before, just some close calls. The most notable one was with my friend's aunt's cocker spaniel. I was about 11 years old and I was laying on the floor watching tv. The cocker spaniel was walking around in front of me not really doing anything. I said "Hey doggy" and the dog came over with its tail wagging, then it stopped and stared at me. Then really suddenly he barked and tried to grab my face. I was propped up on my elbows so I was able to push myself away really quickly before he got me. He kept barking and trying to bite my face, it was nuts. No parents were home and me and my friend didn't really say anything to her aunt. I'm definitely not a fan of cocker spaniels now.


----------



## daydreamyr (Feb 23, 2009)

The only bite I have had other then the multiple puppy bites we experience with our little furbabies was by my Golden. 

When she was about 10 months old, she was jumping on a bed that I had just put on raisers so it was about 6 inches higher then it had been the last jump that she had done on it. And the bed had a wrought iron design in it that she got her leg caught in. She was trying to pull it out but she actually needed to push back so it wasn't happening. Well, the mom in me kicked in and reached for her leg attempting to help, and she got me.....good. No stitches but antibiotics and tetanus and pain medication. She got me in my hand, palm side, thick part by the thumb. 

Learned from that.....always have leather gloves handy! Just in case! Libby felt really bad, she knew what she did, biting me, but she also knew she needed help. All this was going on when she was yelping at the top of her lungs, something I hadn't ever heard from her before!!! And not since either!


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

My first Shepherd bit me, and I deserved it! At the time I needed a dog for protection since my wife testified in court against sexual predators and I traveled. He always got wound up like a spring after I gave him a bath, and would start to go after the towel in a play way when I started to dry him. As he continued to get more and more excited I started presenting my arm to him and as he lept would withdraw it. We both knew it was a game but I would swat him on the rump as I turned and he flew by. I could hear the jaws popping each time and once I was a little slow and got it in the forearm. I am looking at the puncture mark as I type. 

It was three days before I could make a fist, and he was glued to my side for the next two. 

I've heard cops say perps would rather be shot than bit. I've not been shot but I've been bit and it hurts. I've also performed limited helper work at Schutzhund and when they come, they come hard. Truly intimidating.


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

I was bitten by my grandmother's neighbor's chow. We'd pet and played with that dog for years... one day I went to pet him, and he bit my arm.. broke the skin, no stitches though... one of the earliest memories I have, really... I was probably about 4 or so.. to this day I don't "trust" a chow.. years later I was good friends with my next door neighbor who had a chow, I never did even pet that dog... I coudln't ever bring myself to do it... I don't have a problem with any other large dogs but those...


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

When I was about 4, my parents bought a blonde Cocker Spaniel about a year old....AFTER they bought it, the seller told them that some neighbor kids teased him, so be careful, he doesn't like kids! (DUH - What kind of person sells a dog like that to a couple with a 4 year old????) Skipper ADORED my dad, but would bite me with absolutely NO provocation...I loved him and wanted to pet and hug him - he was so jealous of my dad's attention, he'd bite me for coming near my dad! After 6 or 7 bites - only a few left scars....my dad found him a home with a friend - the darn dog came back 2 or 3 times!

A neighbor had a dog - mix - brown short hair - probably lab size but not as substantial - who broke loose twice and got another neighborhood kid and me - the owner was holding me when it got me in the leg - still have a scar from that one.....the dog finally was either placed or the people moved - I don't remember! 

Of course I get bitten by my own because I am not fast enough with the tug or ball sometimes!









Lee


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I have only had one bite incident. I was about 10 or 11 and spending the night at a friends house. We watched a spooky movie, and we were both jumpy. Her family had two dogs a standard poodle and a Dobie. Anywho we were in her bedroom playing with Barbies or something and her dad burst in through her closet to scare us...it worked and we went screaching down the hall. She was in fron tof me and we were both hysterically screaming that high pitched totally engrossed with fear scream that only a little girl can do. The next thing I know there is a curly dog attatched to my thiegh and it hurt really bad. The dobie sat there and looked at us like we were stupid LOL. The dog let go pretty quick, I honestly think he was trying to protect his kid, and thought I was trying to hurt her. Anywho, I didn't need stitches, but I did have to get a few shots and those hurt worse I think than the bite did LOL. I did have steri-strips though. Dog was UTD on shots, and as far as I know nothing was done to the dog...thank God.


----------



## pjindy00 (Feb 19, 2007)

I probably can't remember every time I've been bitten, but I've only been bitten badly once - I was about 15 years old riding my bike to work and this family's black lab bit my leg bad enough to leave a 1/4" x 2 1/2" scar on my lower right leg. I never did really tell my parents what happened - but that dog chased every bike that went by there. I hated going past that house, and we lived in the country so no other options to go around.

My Border Collie is a sassy, snippy dog who has no issues occasionally snapping at us - she's caught me a few times, has only tried it a few times with my husband (caught him once) - but she's never left a scar, although did draw blood on me once.

When I had my Siberian Huskies, I had one bitch who was very sensitive and didn't like to be touched in a lot of places, so in the process of working through that with her I know I got a few teeth lol!

And little dogs - but other than the lab, nothing that's really note worthy IMO. Then again, I also have a good sized scar on my shoulder blade from a HORSE that bit me through FOUR layers of clothes - so most minor dog bites really don't register in my mind LOL!

Oh, yes, and then there was my FIRST dog bite - I was about 4 years old, and my dog wouldn't sit - so I bit her....and she snapped at me, caught me around the eye, but missed the eye itself, so my parents pretty much told me I got what I had coming! I know I got in more trouble than the dog that time!!


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

I've been bitten numerous times, have the scars to prove it .. *L*

First time I remember, I was a young kid and playing on the playground during school recess time. A mutt was on the grounds and as I ran by (I think a group of us were playing tag) it ran up and bit me hard. I bled, so I know it broke the skin, but I'd been raised with dogs and it didn't really bother me that much (although we quit running while the dog was there .. *L*). I don't even think we told the playground monitor.

Then I owned a dog with epilepsy - a very dominate Aussie bitch - and she drew blood on me several times. It was a learning experience ... 

For a long time I was the only one around that would deal with real problem behavior dogs, and during some of those sessions I got bit. Sometimes I pushed the envelope, so to speak .. I needed to see what created the aggression in the dog and went a step too far and got bit. It always hurt, but I survived and we were able to figure out how to manage/control/fix the problems in the dogs. 

I've only been bit once when breaking up a fight (between two of my own dogs). THOUGHT the fight was over, stepped between them and then one said "YO MAMA!!" to the other and the other turned and lunged without thinking and caught my leg. This was a little 40# dog and she left a HUGE bruise on my thigh .. I limped for days. I don't think she even knew she bit me. I had just brought a 14 month old intact female into the household and we were having some issues .. *L*

The other three bites that are vivid in my mind (and left scars) were all other people's dogs. The first was a Jack Russell Terrier, bit me in the arm HARD. Nasty dog, but by the time he went back to his owners he had a lot more respect .. I could even trim his nails without an argument. He had real potential, just needed a strong leader. Second was a redbone coonhound who I think had small seizures - he caught me in the skin between thumb and forefinger. Took months for my hand to get back to normal. And the last was a chow, unfortunately (I LOVE the breed). A young intact bitch, show dog, who had been basically kept in an airline kennel for about two months while the owners traveled around in their motorhome. They had several dogs with them and this one didn't get along with the others so she was confined all the time except for walk times. She was frustrated, bursting with energy, and then they yanked her out and expected her to go into a show ring and win ribbons. She turned on them and then on me, but we did get it worked out and she went on to earn her championships.

Most of the bite problems I've seen in dogs have been because of bad training or mis-management. Most dogs are not inherently mean.

Melanie and the gang in Alaska
... full of scars, more my fault than anything else .. *L*


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote:I've been bitten numerous times, have the scars to prove it .. *L*


Yep! 

But actually, for all the shelter work I do - which frequently involves terrified and/or totally unsocialized dogs, and 4 years as a vet tech, I've never been bitten in either of those venues. 

All but one of my dog bites have come from breaking up dogs fights by myself, and I entered into them having some idea that I might get bitten but not feeling like I had a lot of options - I'm a bit better at it now than I used to be but having a second person sure helps! The one bite that wasn't dog fight related, I got trying to stop a feral dog from escaping. I managed to grab him by the leg as he shot under a car and knew if I let go he was gone, so that was another one where I was "asking" to get bitten - he was terrified and pretty seriously provoked. 

It has definitely been my experience that most dogs will do anything they can to avoid a conflict and if you pay close attention to their body language you can avoid most bites.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

I've been bitten twice that I count... LOL both were German Shepherds as a matter of fact. 1st time was @ work... we had a Shepherd with spinal degeneration we'd treated for some time. He could no longer stand so was brought in for Euthanasia. He jerked and got some outside the vein and paniced... nailed me in the arm. It wasn't his fault at all.

The second dog was a friends who wasn't stranger friendly, but adored me. He got thru a doorway and attacked their foster Pitt Bull. We seperated them and I checked the Pitt for injuries, none serious... when we went to the bedroom where the Shepherd had been taken to check him for injuries he was still in HYPER mode and lunged past his owner and bit me in the stomach. He must have recognized me @ the last moment though as he pulled the bit and all I ended up with was a HUGE purple bruise. Again, not his fault... we neglected to consider the state he might be in post fight when entering the room. 15 minutes later he was begging biscuits from my pockets.

I've been in a number of other situations when it could have ended in a bite, but usually can talk the dog down, or handle them in such a way that nobody gets injured. Working for a Vet for 25 years one bite isn't bad.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I only had one that really had me worried.
A year or so ago I was training a half a dozen sale dogs at the kennel. There was one male the owner hadn't had me train before, he had sort of been forgotten when a bunch of new dogs came in, but I was finally asked to train this dog.

I knew he had a bit of an attitude so I was ready, I didn't have too much trouble getting him out of his kennel. He did not tolerate corrections and he tried to grab me a few times while I was working him, but nothing too serious.
I went to put him back in his kennel - and I am still irritated that no one warned me about this! It was obviously a habit. The second I took off his collar he went NUTS, biting any part of me he could. He was really just using me as a chew toy - it wasn't a serious attack...but it was still scary. He grabbed my arm and shook me, and then pulled back and I almost lost my balance. He grabbed my hands, jumped up and bit my face and yanked on my hair, yanked the hat I was wearing off - it was pretty crazy. I knew that if I corrected him he'd really start to get nasty! And every time I tried to go out the gate he'd get even crazier. So I tried to stand in the corner of the kennel and stop moving so he'd lose interest. He bit me on the calf and that really hurt but I tried not to move...
Eventually he got tired of chewing on me and I could get out of the kennel. Told my TD about it and he laughed it off. The next time I came back, I was covered in really nasty bruises and he realized I wasn't exaggerating! Luckily it was winter so I had my heavy jacket and several layers on. He didn't ask me to work that dog again for 2 weeks, but I finally asked if I could and he was surprised but wasn't going to stop me. 
We ended up being buddies - I like dogs with attitude! - although I always had to be careful when taking his collar off. I'd always put a nylon choke on him before putting him back so I had something to correct him with when the prong came off. After a few weeks of this he wasn't too bad anymore.

The only other bites I've had have been from my own dogs, mostly accidental ones from being too slow with a toy. I have a couple scars from Djenga - if she got corrected when she was amped up she'd grab me, lol.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

By my own dogs while missing toys and by accident getting fingers during work or play times I do not count that. 

But by groom dogs or while testing dogs that are showing possession aggression I have been bitten too many times to count. 

Were they my fault? yes..... for not paying better attention.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I was bitten by a pit bull. It turned on me after I had kicked it off Max. A plumber passing by in his truck saw it and jumped out of his truck and beat it off me me with a shovel. That was in June 2002 and it ultimately ended Max's agility career. He became too reactive with dogs in close quarters.


----------

